# Ungrouned 240v 3ph Service



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

contact a QUALIFIED electrical contractor.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

How was it determined that the service is ungrounded? Ungrounded services are very rare. 

Usually, whether the service is grounded or not will have no effect on the operation of equipment, but stray voltages can be present in an ungrounded system. This has no effect on motors and transformers, but can damage electronics, especially soft-starts and VFDs. 

If the service is in fact ungrounded, for safety and code compliance, it would be a good idea to look into grounding it somehow.

Rob


----------

